# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  No complaints

## EL-Ziggy

All the critters are doing well. I had to do some cage maintenance last night so I snapped a few quick pics.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-10-2017),_Alicia_ (03-10-2017),_cletus_ (03-10-2017),Craiga 01453 (04-18-2017),_redshepherd_ (03-10-2017),_Snoopyslim_ (03-10-2017),_the_rotten1_ (03-11-2017)

----------


## mdb730

Thanks for sharing, that Olive Python is stunning. How old is the yellow and black carpet? Colors are really coming in nicely.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-10-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Thanks a bunch MDB. The Olive is a lot of fun so far. He's really active inside his enclosure but he handles well and eats like a pig. The JCP will be two on July 30th. He's a little over 1600g and starting to outgrow his enclosure a little.

----------


## Zincubus

Beauts .... What are the top and bottom ones ....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-10-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

@ Zinc- The top pic is my Olive Python and the bottom pic is my albino carpet python.

----------


## Albert Clark

Looking amazing EL, as usual. Congrats.  :Good Job:

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-10-2017)

----------


## cletus

Wicked collection.  I love that Olive Python. Thanks for sharing!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-10-2017)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

You have a wonderful collection! thanks for sharing the pics!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-10-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

I love when you post pics!! How old and how big is your olive python so far?

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-10-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> Beauts .... What are the top and bottom ones ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks ... stunners

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-10-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> I love when you post pics!! How old and how big is your olive python so far?


Thanks Red. He was hatched on 7/1/16 so he's a little over 8 months. I got him on 1/4/17. He was 141g on arrival and he weighed 285g on 2/28/17 so he's doubled his weight already. He's a beast at feeding time. I usually give him 1-2 rat pups or a weaned rat every 7 days. For his last meal he had a pup and his first chick. That was about 12 days ago. He shed yesterday so I know he's hungry. I'll feed him again tonight.

----------


## rock

Fantastic collection!  How old is your bredli?

----------


## EL-Ziggy

@ Rock- The Bredli was hatched 9/6/15. I got him on 3/1/16. I literally just realized that I've had him for a year  :Smile: . He'll probably end up as one of my larger adults but he's growing a bit slower than my other carpets. He was 52g on arrival and 608g today. By comparison my male coastal and male jungle had each gained 1000g at the one year mark.

----------


## zina10

You have quite the amazing collection !!!

All that's missing is a Brutus. LOL  :Wink: 

Really though, gorgeous snakes, and all look healthy and vibrant!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-11-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

@ Zina- I almost named my Bredli Brutus but he was my 7th snake so his name ended up being S'ven.  :Wink:

----------

_zina10_ (03-11-2017)

----------


## Neal

I definitely like the olive.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-11-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I'll be taking off for the Masters golf tournament this Sunday and will be gone for a week. I'm gonna miss these guys.

----------

_EmilyandArlo_ (03-29-2017),_rock_ (03-29-2017)

----------


## rock

Awesome pics!  Thanks for the updates.  They are all looking real good!!

I will get the weight on my Bredli by this weekend as ours were definitely born about the same time.  He is nowhere near the same weight though.  Length is certainly at 2.5' as I can see him stretched well past his 23" length enclosure. 

What is your feeding schedule right now for your Bredli?

----------


## EL-Ziggy

@ Rock- My Bredli was hatched on 9/6/15. I got him on 3/1/16 and he weighed 52g. His last weigh in was 3/10/17 and he weighed 610g. He eats a weaned or small rat every 7-10 days but he will refuse a meal every once in a while.

----------

_rock_ (03-29-2017)

----------


## rock

> @ Rock- My Bredli was hatched on 9/6/15. I got him on 3/1/16 and he weighed 52g. His last weigh in was 3/10/17 and he weighed 610g. He eats a weaned or small rat every 7-10 days but he will refuse a meal every once in a while.


Yes, I was told mine is from Sept. 2015 but the label has 8/30.  However, I also have HSW and SW on the label so now I'm a little unsure of the lineage.  Needless to say, ours might have been nearby to each other for a few months.

Thanks for the info.  One more large mouse for mine and then onto rat pups next week!

----------


## EL-Ziggy

This guy is growing on me.




This girl is still being a picky eater.


Probably my favorite carpet


Growing slowly but surely.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-18-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

All beautiful critters ziggy! Gotta say though, that olive... that is a way cool snake, dude. Hats off to you sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-18-2017)

----------

